# Bubble Nests



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone's betta has blown a bubble nest in an arieated tank. My crowntail seems to keep trying but I think the arieator is popping his nest.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

well i have a filter in my tank and my betta blows bubble all the time. but my current isnt very strong.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Sometimes if you float something on the surface it makes it easier for him to attach his bubbles and keeps them from getting tore up by currents. I use a floating plant, but others have use a broken piece of stro-cup or even airline tied in a circle. 

Hope that helped some..
Kathy


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

if the current is to fast then it will break up. try slowing it down.
He may make one in a corner or the front of the tank where the current isn't fast. Mine does and I have no filter.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Just make the current low so the bubbles wont be popped. Others gave very good suggestions already. I dont really see any problem if his bubble nest is popped. At least you know hes trying to make one! thats a good assurance for me that he's ok! Unless your trying to breed, you would really need the bubble nest. Bubble nest really serves as a protection for them, their eggs and their babies. Male betta places the eggs or babies on the bubble nest to be protected until they are ready to swim and survive on their own. :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Why the need for an aerator?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

they don't need one...


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I wasn't really conserned, just wondered if it was possible. Will try the floating plant idea just for fun .


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i know you dont need one.
why get one?
but then again... why not?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Tanks came with 'em.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

they might like the bubbler who knows


----------



## billybadbass (Mar 5, 2006)

try one of the "grow your own bulbs" lilies. mine puts bubbles under ever pad on the plant.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have some of those in my 10g. Will see what they turn out to be and if they get tall enough I'll stick them in the tanks.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Ihave a filter in my tank and I got a longish plant and put it just under the flow of water and it makes it nice for the betta


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

To help out bubble nesters, I use a styrofoam cup cut in half length-wise. This keeps the air humid above nest so the bubbles don't pop. It also prevents little waves from breaking up the nest.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

cute gromie


----------

